Ask HN: What tech stack do you use at work? - spacesarebetter
======
fiiv
DB is Mongo for main data, Postgres with Elasticsearch for analytics events,
Redis for session and cache storage

Node.js backend, using Express.js and a REST API framework we built ourselves
based on it

Frontend app in Ember.js and a couple others in React/Redux

Whole thing is hosted on Heroku.

~~~
spacesarebetter
Thanks for sharing. I have not used node is production environment but I have
definitely played around with it. How has been your experience? What kind of
scale are you operating on

~~~
fiiv
Scale's not massive, it's not a huge product. During peak times (focused on
renewal season for a utility) we get thousands of API requests a minute.

When we first started with Node.js, it was pretty bleeding edge to run as a
production app, and we started with just a small microservice. It worked
beautifully, and we found that our "silos" of frontenders and backenders was
really helped. Everyone could review at least all the code in javascript.

Debugging can be annoying on production, but having run Ruby and PHP products
before, we found it no worse (but not better).

A lot of people find it uncomfortable how fast the ecosystem moves but we
don't really mind. It's kind of just the way it is. Just the right fit for our
company since we as a culture like more recent things.

Although as well, I want to say, Node.js and javascript in general has grown
in utility and functionality by leaps and bounds in a few years, not to
mention the sugar and developer happiness.

I would really recommend Node.js in a small startup especially where small dev
teams need to work closer together and really understand what each other is
doing.

